# Speedup mplayer with nVidia video cards



## graudeejs (Sep 3, 2011)

Adding these magic lines to your ~/.mplayer/config, can speed up your mplayer incredibly

```
vo=vdpau,
vc=ffmpeg12vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,ffvc1vdpau,ffh264vdpau,ffodivxvdpau,
```

Make sure mplayer is compiled with VDPAU on (Default off) and you're using x11/nvidia-driver Xorg driver.
Note: this applies only and only to nVidia video cards that actually support VDPAU acceleration.

I did small test
I playd 35GB HD video in mplayer with and without this magic.

[red]With vdpau[/red] compiled and enabled mplayer was running using only [red]less than 4% CPU[/red]
[red]Without vdpau[/red] mplayer was using [red]90% CPU[/red]

*That's like 22.5 times less CPU*

Have fun 

RESOURCES: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MPlayer#1._Using_a_conf_file

_Sidenote: my video card: GeForce GT 240_

EDIT:
turns out there was already howto on it 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4756


----------



## waver (Jan 16, 2012)

thank for tips, finally can play 1080p video  with my GT 430


----------



## xibo (Jan 16, 2012)

Be careful that not all nvidia display adapters support all features. See the wikipedia article on it


----------

